# Big Sailfish Mayhem 10/10/09 EPIC Report!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG. I am speechless but I will try to come up with some words to describe today. Lee calls me up and says lets go catch a Sail. I say they dont eat cigar minnows...Ill get some Ballyhoo and you rig them up. Well we went and it worked! Launched at the Backporch and caught a few worthless cigs. Trolled to the Miss Louise and I saw what I though was a sail free jumping but I decided it was a dolphin. We are trolling back in front of Henderson Beach in about 35ft of water and my ballyhoo gets whacked...I freespool it and and come tight on the circle hook and the monster sail put on the sickest show I have ever seen! I get him close to the yak while he is still green and he jumps ON MY KAYAK and almost bills me in the face. It took me about 5 more minutes to get him yakside. Lee saw two others working hoos and he left one to come video me...what a nice gesture...Thanks man! Got a good release after trolling him for about two minutes he kicked off great! Enjoy the pics and video...more video to come tonight maybe tomorrow. I guess I can quit fishing because I wont catch anything bigger or better...We are headed out again in about 10 minutes =) 





































Here is a link to the only video I got uploaded...gotta go fishing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/team-mayhem/3999098772/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/team-mayhem/4000620275/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

UNREAL. That is just awesome.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Thats a good 75-80lb sail, its good to see a big one on the yaks. I wish I could get more time to get over there butit just doesn't look to be in my favor. I doubt there are as many sails off the beaches over here as there are over there.

Great job Chris and congrats on a beautiful catch


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Man O Man....:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

You Sir, areAWESOME!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!

I can't to read this in more detail and watch the video after the ballgame. 

THat had to have you stoked. :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I really don't know if iam more excited to have caught mine or seepictures of themonster you landed!!! I am jacked up for you& I wasn't even there! The surf was to rough over here for me today, but I plan on going tomorrow morning. You are insane for bringing that thing on your yak.....:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Truely awesome! I'm glad to see a big one come into a yak. Congrats man!


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow!!!!! Awesome catch. Any sail from a kayak is great, but that is a once in a lifetime sail.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

You Da Man, nice, super nice fish!!!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am definitely going Monday-Wednesday :letsparty ... great job Tex !! :clap:clap


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

What a cool story. Tell me though, as it seems difficult, how do you revive a sail from a kayak if you have to use your arms to paddle? I have never done any kayaking hence the question.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

He has a Hobie with the Mirage Drive system ... you Pedal , not Paddle , it's "Hands Free"


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Great job Chris!!! You got you a big one! But I think mine was just alil bit bigger:letsdrink


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Banner year, Tex!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I"M JEALOUS!!! I been working the beach for almost3 weeks nowtrolling ballyhoo & yetget no Sails, hooters, orbft that had beenreported along the beach & you have like a bunch of Sails within a few days!! Damn, You got it!!! :letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *HaterAide (10/10/2009)*What a cool story. Tell me though, as it seems difficult, how do you revive a sail from a kayak if you have to use your arms to paddle? I have never done any kayaking hence the question.


LOL that fish sank to the bottom after the 10 minute photo shoot from all angles and crowd of paparazzi.Good job on the catch


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Knowing you, Tex, you will top it!:bowdown


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Sick!:takephoto


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn respectable sail right there!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am speechless!! Super Cool!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

DDDAaammmyyyynnnn I +1 on bringing that beast on your Yak! It looks marvelous thou :takephoto



Trying to get Mark to go tomorrow off Navarre - I know there's one out there ready to hand my azz to me.. :letsparty



Simply a great catch Tex - a banner for you no doubt and like a montor used to tell me; "The harder I work, the luckier I get" I think that plays with your success as well.



You can keep a bill in FL waters - and I think I've have to keep the first one - most likely only one in my life.



Personal preference but Dude you ROCK - I think you've got two or three awards locked on Kayak Wars.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work man, wish it woulda been me, but happy I could be cameraman at least. That sail is the last fish I need to complete my list of GOM bills, (minus spearfish) I guess it's not going to come easy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Impressive. Must have been a heck of a ride. You'll remember this day for the rest of your life, :clap


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL FISH!!! great pics


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

great picts


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sails are the best Billfish to eat, hopefully you were able to get him on ice since he didn't makethe release. Smoked is the best way I've found to eat them. Very nice sail and wow from a Yak.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

SAIL WAS RELEASED alive and well! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry but that Sail did not make it. You should have left it in the water or iced it and ate it. Again they are the best to eat. I'm not trying to start anything but maybe you should release a few more Billfish and know how many survive after being brought into a boat let alone a yak. Please understand I would love to catch one in such a primative state but he did not survive.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

way to go tex! represent the kayak community. Im suprised your not sponsored by hobie kayaksor some other fishing related company by now.....keep up the good work man.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *finfever61 (10/10/2009)*Sorry but that Sail did not make it.


Were you there? Did you witness the release?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

> *HaterAide (10/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *finfever61 (10/10/2009)*Sorry but that Sail did not make it.
> ...


No, didn't have to be.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *finfever61 (10/11/2009)*No, didn't have to be.


Well then, kind of hard to honestly say whether or not the sailfish didn't make it, don't you think? 

(Well that last question was rhetorical) You sound like an ignorant ass who is just jealous. Don't rain on the man's parade. Hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *finfever61 (10/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (10/11/2009)*
> ...




Dang. I looked through you're posts and I didn't see 1 Billfish....actually I didn't see one fishing report. Thanks for all you bring to the forum and for making this thread into something it shouldn't have been. :sleeping Gotta love PFF!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Again I wasn't trying to cause trouble and definitlely appreciate your catch but just because I haven't posted billfish reports doesn't mean I don't have the experience. Please understand there are plenty of experienced captains on the forum who don't get into the mix. If you don't believe me about the odds of that fish surviving I'm sure others will confirm.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im not bashing anyone but I agree that that fish did not make it regardless of whether he kicked off or not


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

AMAZING! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Very High Compliment. 

congrats.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Tex..I have only been fishing salt water for about 2 years, and I gotta tell ya that I only hope to catch the numbers and quality of fish in my lifetime as I have seen you catch this year! Congrats.... you sir are a steely eyed fish catcher!!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Man Chris I didn't notice all these other people out there with us. I have released a few bills and know when they look good, and this one had color back, was kicking strong and moving hissail. The fight only lasted 10 min. at most and fish was out of water for a min. maybe. I don't know how many sails ya'll have seen caught, but they bronze out before you ever get them boatside. Regardless of all that, if it had been some of the others on hereno one would have said a negative thing. That fish was a lifetime achievement, and I bet all you bashers would have got your pics too, but most are too lazy to get off their ass and put in the time so you bash others that do. This is exactly why there are so few good reports with pics on here anymore, I know I quit posting because of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe Dead Maybe Alive. Whatever Im over it. Here is another video for your veiwing pleasure. http://www.flickr.com/photos/team-mayhem/4000620275/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is a shame and although I would've done a little different I'm not going to tell you what to do with your fish. Once again, good job guys thats one hell of a sailfish for the GOM and definitely a good one for a plastic boat.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We got one about the same size yesterday but it was on a 30 wide. Getting one that size on spinning gear and a kayak is just awesome, man. Those aerial shows they put on aren't things you forget quickly.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on accomplishing a amazing feat in fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris, GREAT CATCH, great video and awsome memories. Hope this isn't your last and many more pics to come. Keep up the good posts and the few can :moon. Good job to all the yakers this year. Next time make sure his guts are sticking out like some of the boaters pics! Again, fantastic catch!

Skip


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i've been following this thread and waiting to respond...



that is an awesome catch and i'm so glad you got him and equally glad you posted a report with pictures and videos...



don't be discouraged by the naysayers...you've got thick skin and like water on a duck's back, let it roll off...



congrats on what has been a wonderful year for you with the tarpon, sail, snapper, kings, lings, etc...and all this in a kayak...most of us are envious as heck...



you, sir tex are the bomb! keep posting and keeping us dreaming of accomplishing half of what you catch...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I wasn't bashing i dont care either way its great catch! I was simply agreeing with the other guy. amd to the ques how many sails have I seen I would say 200 +/-


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/11/2009)*I wasn't bashing i dont care either way its great catch! I was simply agreeing with the other guy. amd to the ques how many sails have I seen I would say 200 +/-


Isn't agreeing with someone who's bashing, bashing also? 

Mr. Tex---Great job and if that was me, I would have kept it.....They are good eats!!!!!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

> *Ultralite (10/11/2009)*i've been following this thread and waiting to respond...
> 
> that is an awesome catch and i'm so glad you got him and equally glad you posted a report with pictures and videos...
> 
> ...


that would decribe me, however not gonna bash. great catch...


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice catch Chris!!.....What kind of fish is the next target?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kahala boy (10/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (10/11/2009)*I wasn't bashing i dont care either way its great catch! I was simply agreeing with the other guy. amd to the ques how many sails have I seen I would say 200 +/-
> ...


 How have you had it cooked ?? ... in Costa Rica the locals would eat Marlin , Smoked ... just curious :letsdrink


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Pourman1 (10/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kahala boy (10/11/2009)*
> ...


In Hawaii we eat it raw(poke/sushi), grilled, smoked, or dried...


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!! congrats to you man!!! :toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

DAYUM!!! That is freaking awesome! It's official, my big a$$ is going on a diet so I can fit in a kayak and try to catch big fish out of it........I should be there in 2 years.......lol

Seriously man, that is one awesome fish!


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris: 

Ditto all of the congrats everyone else has posted. It could not happen to a etter angler. Glad to see you in a hobie and not on the pier.

I also have to point out that this fish was hooked, fought and landed from the kayak. A lot of kayak videos you see on youtube show the last few minutes of a fight that began when a billfish was hooked from a power boat then the rod was handed to a guy in a kayak in order to get the "fight" on video. In my book, those hardly qualify as kayak catches. This one does. Well done.

Ted


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very very fine sail !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown You da man

Scott


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I look forward to any Team Mayhem reports. Always "Old Man and the Sea" quality fishing you guys get into.



Congrats on another once in a lifetime catch,



Alex



P.s. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

High 5's You Are Da Man!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great catch brother!!! You are zingin' them critters outta that yak....You've been catching better fish w/ pedal power then most catch going 20+ miles offshore:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and compliments...believe me I put in alot of miles of catching nothing on that kayak. You dont see the millions of catfish I weed through to get those inshore fish. We are headed to Venice La this weekend for the Fallin Tide 4 fishing for reds trout and flounder so wish us luck! Will post a report when we return.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (10/11/2009)*i've been following this thread and waiting to respond...
> 
> that is an awesome catch and i'm so glad you got him and equally glad you posted a report with pictures and videos...
> 
> ...


Well Said


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Tex you are the man! Don't let these a-holes get you down man...you know what you saw and that's that! Great fish and great catch!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *finfever61 (10/11/2009)*Again I wasn't trying to cause trouble and definitlely appreciate your catch but just because I haven't posted billfish reports doesn't mean I don't have the experience. Please understand there are plenty of experienced captains on the forum who don't get into the mix. If you don't believe me about the odds of that fish surviving I'm sure others will confirm.


if you werent trying to start trouble you wouldnt have made the smart ass remark about icing the fish cause it didnt make the release, right after he said it was released unharmed. maybe the fish made it, maybe it didnt.. either way, not your business. of all the experienced captains and your many billfish experiences, how many times have yall dove in and followed the fish to make sure it survived?? so you can never be sure if it died or lived even if it was released without being brought out of the water. if these fish are so sensitive they better ban all line class records cause im sure fighting a sailfish on 4lb test for 6hrs is alot worse than pulling it out of the water for a pic or 2.

CONGRATS on a Lifetime accomplishment Chris! you sir are a hell of a fisherman!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

never thought of it that way scully. good point! 

legal fish, nothing illegal done to the fish, fish swam off. oh yeah and it was a sailfish out of freakin kayak. i don't understand how anything negative could be said about that. or how folks can make assumptions based on "percentages." 10 min fight, couple quick pics, i can only assume chris' sail could be in the percentage that survives. 

atta boy tex. we all look forward to seeing "mayhem" on the main board. keep it up.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

wow ive been off the forum for about a week and all this junk has happend. Tex this is freaking insane awesome jobpeople thatdont everfish from a yak will never really understand what an accomplishment you have just made great job man


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*Thanks for all the kind words and compliments...believe me I put in alot of miles of catching nothing on that kayak. You dont see the millions of catfish I weed through to get those inshore fish. We are headed to Venice La this weekend for the Fallin Tide 4 fishing for reds trout and flounder so wish us luck! Will post a report when we return.


Hope you do well, man! I'll sub for you offshore as Iplan to do the sailfish/grouper/spapper/king thing on Sat.


----------

